# Converting a Marx Coupler to a Lionel Coupler



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I am currently bidding on a set of Marx Diesels, and it looks like I am gonna win it, but I am wondering if there is an easy way to convert a Marx Coupler to a Lionel Coupler, with my Marx steamers it was just as simple as swapping the coal tender. Any ideas besides making a transition car?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure it can be done, though I've never tried it. I don't have any Marx around right now to look...


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

my main question is swapping couplers is as easy as a HO scale train, pop out a screw, pull off coupler, pop in new coupler, then pop in screw...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think it'll be that easy.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

What would be easier (IMO) is building an adapter car using something from say the MPC era as the basis. Installing a Marx truck/coupler on one end leaving the Lionel on the other. That's how some integrate pre and post war cars in the same consist.

Carl


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Modify an existing adapter.*

This is a postwar coupler plate that was made to adapt Scout trucks to the normal Lionel couplers.The scout truck was spun to face inward and the pan was added on. The coupler is missing on this one. The distance between the centerline of the axles is 1 3/16ths. The caboose has an axle spread just ove one inch but the tender is just shy by a 16th or so. 

You may need Lionel wheels to get the correct height. and they may not fit in the small truck. So it all depends on what you want to convert. I am not sure I have good examples. My Marx stock is weak.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have to chuckle, it seems like everyone has lionel or something more modern, and I have all marx, with the exclusion of Thomas, I have two 1666 marx steamers, and soon to be delievered a Marx diesel with dummy. I might as well convert one of my marx trailers to be a go between... to bad i couldn't find a lionel dummy diesel to be a go between lol


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ok, then you don't have any Lionel to match up?

Let's see the diesel when you get it. I don't think any Lionel would match up. It may be a wierd pair.

The Scout line is from the 40's and so is the coupler, so what is your definition of modern?


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, I run Marx lokies with Lionel cars all the time, but I only have steam engines using Lionel tenders or Marx tenders with Lionel caboose trucks.

Some Marx diesels have the tilt coupler, some have dummy knuckle couplers (that do not mate with Lionel), and others have tab and slot couplers. If the diesel has a tab and slot coupler you could use a tender as a go between, but then diesels don't use tenders. Take the tender body off and make the frame into a flatcar maybe?
Otherwise you'll need to do as already mentioned and make a car with one Marx truck and one Lionel truck or adapt a Lionel coupler plate to a Marx car.

Depending on what Marx loco it is you may be able to adapt a Lionel coupler to it. Maybe one of the body mounted couplers from a Lionel passenger car could be made to fit. If you were able to convert to a Lionel coupler you wouldn't ba able to pull Marx cars with you Marx loco anymore. An adapter car may be the best way to go.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

It seems like it would be easy to do, as long as i am able to pop out the rivet type thing, and turn the truck around, right now I can pop the power unit onto a coal tender and pull lionel stuff that way. by the looks of it, all I would have to do is pull out a truck from a lionel tender and pop on a tender hook ups.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

"Intentionally left blank"

I found out how to make the pictures smaller and not take up the entire screen per picture


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

The diesels just came in today, first thing I do after taking them out of the box and inspecting them, see if I can easily swap the motor from the power unit to the dummy with ease lol.

Side View of Power unit

Side view of Dummy Unit

(Front of power unit)

(Back of Power unit)

(Front of Dummy)

(Back of Dummy)


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, well my cats helped me make my decision, they broke one of the couplers from one of my marx train, and i popped out the rivet that held the truck onto the car. Now I would like to know what size bolt, washer, and nut i would need to attach a lionel truck to the frame, also if there is a lionel truck that is a simple instal, I read/saw somewhere that some lionel trucks are attached with a simple clip.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I used a 4mm bolt (if memory serves me) and a nylon locknut to put a set of PW trucks on an MPC era car. What I'd do is verify the hole in the truck and loco frame are close in size, take the truck to somewhere like Home Depot, and fit bolts accordingly. Since mine was used in a gondola I used a phillips panhead screw.

Carl


----------

